# what does everyone think?



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

i was playing around with photoshop. Added rims and colored bowtie and blue tinted rings around lights, i was thinking stripes down the hood but not sure if it would be to much. And i dont know how to photoshop them lol. 









If anyone knows how to add stipes would you mind adding them the same color blue that is on the rims. greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ooo that looks good I like it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

yea i have always liked the way blue and black look together.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Meh... I don't like it, but it's not my car.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not bad, but as far as I know, those rims don't come in our bolt pattern(I was looking at those in red instead for my Cruze).


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

yea i know  i emailed them to see if i can get custom drilled ones or if they will sell me blanks and ill get them drilled. cuz i really like the way they look!


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

*MSR 95 18 Super Finish Black Wheel / Rim 5x105 with a 42mm Offset and a 72.64 Hub Bore. Partnumber 9509831

Will these work?*


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

huh?!? yuppers. i could just get the blue stripe painted on and they would look almost the same lol. where did you find them?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I did a google search I found them on Amazon 157.50 each


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Bac n Black said:


> *MSR 95 18 Super Finish Black Wheel / Rim 5x105 with a 42mm Offset and a 72.64 Hub Bore. Partnumber 9509831
> 
> Will these work?*


These rims were made SPECIFICALLY for the Chevy Cruze. I e-mailed MSR regarding their type 045 rim, and they responded saying this one was just released for our car; as they list the type 045 in our bolt pattern, but they don't manufacture it in that bolt pattern.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> These rims were made SPECIFICALLY for the Chevy Cruze. I e-mailed MSR regarding their type 045 rim, and they responded saying this one was just released for our car; as they list the type 045 in our bolt pattern, but they don't manufacture it in that bolt pattern.


How much do these cost?


----------

